# werteinschätzung von meinem Steam Acc



## Gabbagadnalf (13. März 2009)

*werteinschätzung von meinem Steam Acc*

Moin wollte mal fragen was mein Steam Acc wert ist hier 2 Bilder vom Acc

http://www.imagebam.com/image/7e832129550232
http://www.imagebam.com/image/4e300a29550234


----------



## Worrel (14. März 2009)

*AW: werteinschätzung von meinem Steam Acc*



			
				Gabbagadnalf am 13.03.2009 18:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin wollte mal fragen was mein Steam Acc wert ist hier 2 Bilder vom Acc
> 
> http://www.imagebam.com/image/7e832129550232
> http://www.imagebam.com/image/4e300a29550234


In Deutschland? 
Gar nichts, da du ihn wegen Manhunt nicht verkaufen darfst.

Wie hoch der Einkaufpreis für alle Spiele heute wäre, kannst du bei http://www.hlportal.de/?site=steamcalculator nachsehen.


----------



## lenymo (14. März 2009)

*AW: werteinschätzung von meinem Steam Acc*



			
				Worrel am 14.03.2009 01:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Gabbagadnalf am 13.03.2009 18:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Würdest du auch sagen, dass ein Kilo Koks nichts wert ist nur weil man es nicht offiziell verkaufen darf?


----------



## Worrel (14. März 2009)

*AW: werteinschätzung von meinem Steam Acc*



			
				lenymo am 14.03.2009 01:20 schrieb:
			
		

> > In Deutschland?
> > Gar nichts, da du ihn wegen Manhunt nicht verkaufen darfst.
> 
> 
> Würdest du auch sagen, dass ein Kilo Koks nichts wert ist nur weil man es nicht offiziell verkaufen darf?


Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, daß es nicht legal wäre, diesen Account in Deutschland zu verkaufen.

Im Gegensatz zu Kokain könnte es ja sein, daß ein Besitzer von Manhunt gar nicht weiß, daß das Spiel und dessen Verkauf inzwischen in Deutschland verboten ist.


----------



## noxious (14. März 2009)

*AW: werteinschätzung von meinem Steam Acc*



			
				Worrel am 14.03.2009 01:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Gabbagadnalf am 13.03.2009 18:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quake (2) und MaxPayne genauso.


----------



## otterfresse (14. März 2009)

*AW: werteinschätzung von meinem Steam Acc*



			
				noxious am 14.03.2009 10:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Worrel am 14.03.2009 01:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sind die beiden denn auch beschlagnahmt? Glaube ich eher nicht....

Indizierte Spiele dürfen gegen eindeutigen Altersnachweis verkauft, aber halt nur nicht beworben werden. Bei beschlagnahmten Titeln wie Manhunt ist auch der Verkauf selbst verboten (nicht jedoch der Besitz  ).


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. März 2009)

*AW: werteinschätzung von meinem Steam Acc*



			
				noxious am 14.03.2009 10:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Worrel am 14.03.2009 01:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quake und MP sind nur indiziert. Mit beachtung der USK18-Auflagen können solche Titel ohne Probleme verkauft / gekauft werden.
MH ist dagegen beschlagnahmt. Besitz und Kauf ist legal, der Verkauf ist allerdings verboten / der Verkäufer macht sich strafbar.


----------



## noxious (14. März 2009)

*AW: werteinschätzung von meinem Steam Acc*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 14.03.2009 11:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Quake und MP sind nur indiziert.


Ihr habt Recht. Mein Fehler.


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (14. März 2009)

*AW: werteinschätzung von meinem Steam Acc*



			
				noxious am 14.03.2009 11:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 14.03.2009 11:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




naja mit manhunt wusste ich nicht habe ich mir im uk shop gekauft ^^


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (20. März 2009)

*AW: werteinschätzung von meinem Steam Acc*

habe jetzt mal geguck was er wert ist 

Der Gesamtwert des Steam-Accounts beträgt 673.65 Euro


----------



## chr15714n (20. März 2009)

*AW: werteinschätzung von meinem Steam Acc*

Wert ist subjektiv, Der Preis ist deutlich geringer


----------



## Herbboy (20. März 2009)

*AW: werteinschätzung von meinem Steam Acc*



			
				chr15714n am 20.03.2009 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Wert ist subjektiv, Der Preis ist deutlich geringer



ja, man kann nicht einfach die einzelpreise summieren. da müßtest du erstmal einen finden, der auch wirklich ALLE spiele gebrauchen kann. es wird aber so sein, dass ein evlt. käufer an 30% der spiele gar nicht und bei weiterem 30% nur mäßig interessiert sein wird. der wert aus käufersicht ist also um ein vielfaches geringer.


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (21. März 2009)

*AW: werteinschätzung von meinem Steam Acc*



			
				Herbboy am 20.03.2009 15:38 schrieb:
			
		

> chr15714n am 20.03.2009 14:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ja stimmt schon aber da ich den sowieso nicht verkaufen will ist das eigebdlich egal


----------

